# Vegas



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

you setting course for sunday in madawaska ?????


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes i am teddy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

soups on lol lol


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Perkins tied in 8th after two rounds!

They have him marked as USA.....but they can't take credit for that.

Keep it up Chris!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Is there any other Canucks shooting Vegas.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Perkins and Crispin are doing well! Trillus is asleep at the wheel.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

What do you mean about Dietmar bandit


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Well lets say his scores have been posted wrong or a major equipment or brain malfunction.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks like the Americans have claimed Perkins as one of their own. They put the USA flag next to his name.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! 11 headed to the shootoff sounds kinda low from the way things were looking the first day.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Perkins is out


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Reo is a rock! Man that guy is clutch under pressure.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Who was the pro in Vegas with a limp, sinus infection and target panic?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I know Broadwater had a bad back and almost did not shoot but he did and came in second overall, Now that is some serious talent!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

There was no one in Vegas limping but if you mean Caledon Dietmar was limping bad. He wasn't able to shoot so no sign of target panic.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

No I was not at Caledon.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I think there was someone on crutches at Vegas


----------



## jmcginnis (Oct 6, 2002)

That was Kevin Wilkey. Vegas shoot-off on crutches. I tip my hat to him.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes that would be difficult. Some of the pros are really great people with immense talent.


----------

